# What is the mildest, most moisturizing soap I can make?



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Now that I have an abundance of goat's milk, I think I am ready to start making soap. Most bar soaps dry my skin, so I want to make one that won't. Any suggestions?


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I just made a 90% olive oil/10% castor oil bar with goat's milk in it. Olive oil is the oil that removes the least amount of oil from the skin so if soaps dry your skin, I would recommend a bar that that is heavy on the olive oil. I added the castor oil for more lathering. The hard part will be waiting 4-5 months for the bar to harden. (But when it does, it will be like a brick.) 

If you can't use up all your goat's milk right away, just freeze it. It will keep well.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Seagrape said:


> The hard part will be waiting 4-5 months for the bar to harden.


5 months?!? Wow, that's like a finely aged cheese. :baby04:


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I love soap made from goats milk and almond oil. Gentle and moisturizing.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

Whatever oils you decide to use, take a higher lye discount of 7 or 8%. These overages of oil percentages will be more moisturizing for your skin. 

I use Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, EVOO, Castor Oil and I add unrefined shea butter, or, natural cocoa butter, or, mango butter. Sometimes I'll add peach kernel or apricot kernel (preferred instead of almond), avocado, pumpkin seed, rose hip or other specialty oils.. 

I've used rice bran, safflower, sunflower and soybean oil.. The only oil I really like because it it's moisturizing qualities, is soybean oil mixed in with EVOO at no more than 15%. However, I have gotten those dreaded 'orange' spots a few times when I did use those oils, so I stick with olive oil and never had a problem. 

If you use a face cloth rather than a nylon net ball, especially when you first start using your soap, you'll find it's more moisturizing. 

Olive Oil with Castor Oil has a really nice thick and creamy lather! But, I hot process all my soap, taking a water reduction, and, including the Castile Soap, are ready to use immediately.. Of course the soap are better if they have a few weeks to evaporate, but you won't have to wait to use a bar now.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> 5 months?!? Wow, that's like a finely aged cheese. :baby04:


An OO soap takes about that long to get really hard but when it does, it's like a brick.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

> I just made a 90% olive oil/10% castor oil bar with goat's milk in it


That sounds lovely! I find that the milk soaps are much more creamy and mild, too. My favorite is goat's milk, but I also use and like buttermilk and coconut milk.

I also agree that raising your superfat % will help provide a nice soap for dry skin. 

Best of luck,

Lauren


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

One of my favorite recipes is Aloe Cream soap. I think I got the recipe from Cyndi's website.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Can youpost a link to Cyndi's site, or an address? Thanks Buslady


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Sure, here is the link.
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html#recipes


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for posting those recipes. I had been to the site before, but that was before I got into soap making.
I have now made several batches of soap, and am loving it. I am ready to branch out and try new recipes. Of course, I will run them through the lye cac. Thanks again Buslady


----------

